# Hollis Price



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

He played on OU, and then he went to France

Does anybody know if he is still in the league?


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

i'm almost positive he's not.. i haven't heard anything of him and he's one of the better players coming out of ou in recent years. living in oklahoma, i would think i'd hear about it but i haven't heard much at all of hollis price. i could be wrong.. he's a tough competitor though.. i've always liked his game.. even though im an osu fan :cowboy: 

if anything he would probably be working on his game at a shot to make it to the NBA.. that would be my guess..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

http://www.euroleague.net/ulebcup/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=28&id=183



> Le Mans boasts a very athletic backcourt as well, but the leadership of Price was essential last season. Price was counted on for 11.5 points and 3.6 assists per game in the ULEB Cup.


I really thought Hollis would find a place in the league as a Bobby Jackson type guy off the bench.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/ulebcup/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=28&id=183
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

hmm.. shows you what i know.. lol


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> hmm.. shows you what i know.. lol


lol


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hollis Price was a great guard when he played for Oklahoma.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Hollis Price was a great guard when he played for Oklahoma.


he sure was


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

According to USBasket.com Price is now playing for ALBA Berlin in Germany's Bundesliga.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

tdizzle said:


> According to USBasket.com Price is now playing for ALBA Berlin in Germany's Bundesliga.


thanx, i've never even thought about going to those websites


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

he´s going to become the mvp after the season if he still play on the same level, his rivals are i think his team-mates penberthy and stanojevic. alba is really dominating the league.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Stockalone said:


> he´s going to become the mvp after the season if he still play on the same level, his rivals are i think his team-mates penberthy and stanojevic. alba is really dominating the league.


do u follow the league?


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

yes, i live in germany

http://statistik.basketball-bundesl...ndex.php?team=413&saison=2005&spieler_id=4952

it´s the profile of the bbl sites, unfortunately it´s written in german.
if you have any question, just ask me.


----------



## The Truth IV (Nov 3, 2005)

I find it so interesting when I hear about former NCAA stars playing in Europe. The culture adjustment must be huge - going from Oklahoma to Germany? Language barriers, racial differences, the dream to make it back to the US, etc... Someone must do a reality show on this - I'd watch every minute.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

The Truth IV said:


> I find it so interesting when I hear about former NCAA stars playing in Europe. The culture adjustment must be huge - going from Oklahoma to Germany? Language barriers, racial differences, the dream to make it back to the US, etc... Someone must do a reality show on this - I'd watch every minute.


same wit me


----------

